
Show HN: Prime numbers visualization - nitramm
https://prime-numbers.info/special/visual-type-comparison
======
helb
Just curious – any particular reason why did you choose to use long youtube
videos [0] instead of rendering the visualization in-page (with D3 or
something)?

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnNlEbZNAN06j5IMKLJvkcg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnNlEbZNAN06j5IMKLJvkcg/videos)

~~~
Flow
And why is there not a slider so I can drag the time around and see how it
looks later?

~~~
nitramm
There is an input box above those videos, where you can specify the number
from where do you want to watch. Example: [https://prime-
numbers.info/special/visual-type-comparison#pr...](https://prime-
numbers.info/special/visual-type-comparison#prime--semiprime--200000)

Individual types have player with scrollbar- [https://prime-
numbers.info/article/semiprimes](https://prime-
numbers.info/article/semiprimes)

------
virgil_disgr4ce
This is super confusing. Why is there color-coding if "color means nothing"?
What is the vertical axis? Why are these pre-rendered youtube videos?

~~~
nitramm
Thanks for feedback.

Dot travels from top left to the bottom right. Vertical axis shows which
number is how far. It looked boring to me when I was using only single colour.
I have more experience with using opencv for video rendering than JavaScript.

What would be good JavaScript library for this use case?

~~~
jansan
You could try Paper.js. If you use this, make sure to use Symbols instead of
Path or Rectangle objects, otherwise you will run into performance issues
quickly. There is an online editor at
[http://sketch.paperjs.org](http://sketch.paperjs.org) which is nice to play
around with.

~~~
nitramm
Thanks. I will take a look.

------
jgh
I have no idea what I'm looking at. I guess I wasn't sure what to expect going
in, but I think it wasn't a couple of youtube videos and a grid.

~~~
nitramm
What was your expectation? I wasn't able to came up with anything better. :/

------
nitramm
If you have any suggestion how to visualize prime numbers differently, please,
let me know. :)

~~~
jlgaddis
I don't have any suggestions but I can say that this did nothing for me except
leave me confused.

------
diyseguy
I wish there as a way to drag the horizontal to affect how the dots wrap
around

------
Hasilein
How about changing numbers like on flip calendar/clock?

------
jay-anderson
What does the vertical axis mean?

